# What's Your Take On This?



## Pappi (9/4/14)

http://www.boltbuzz.com/liquid-poison-the-new-drug-we-should-all-be-scared-of/

i have seen this circling around on BB, Whatsapp, Twitter and FB. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Its true but people must store there eliquid away from children, its madness and if you an adult that's drinking it then you must get your head read.


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

what kind of people will leave eliquid unattended, knowing that its harmful to kids


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

My thoughts are it just sensationalism... the same could be said for a whole heap of other chemicals in the house...

Yes the juices must be kept away from children... as must medicines, Handy Andy and the rest of the cleaning chemicals and paint thinners and alcohol etc.

But the bottom line is that it is nicotine in fancy bottles and they need to be kept away from kids.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pappi (9/4/14)

"But E-cigarettes and the ingredients in them are not regulated by the Food and Drug Administration. So are e-cigarettes healthier than smoking traditional cigarettes?"

This is what im questioning. A person who is negligent with eliquids should not even own a E-Cig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My thoughts are it just sensationalism... the same could be said for a whole heap of other chemicals in the house...
> 
> Yes the juices must be kept away from children... as must medicines, Handy Andy and the rest of the cleaning chemicals and paint thinners and alcohol etc.
> 
> But the bottom line is that it is nicotine in fancy bottles and they need to be kept away from kids.



I couldn't agree more, the hype and hysteria in the media with regards e-cigs is ridiculous. My theory is it's all funded by the tobacco and pharma industries, and a few politicians with fat back pockets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

